# Carbon Fiber Grille/Matte Black 335d Badge



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys,

Never been a fan of the chrome when I bought my 335d last summer. Last week I removed the chrome grille and replaced it with a carbon fiber one. I just removed the chrome badge and added a matte black one that I bought for $20. I also blacked out the chrome around my doors/windows.

Pics:










Before:










After:










I will add a pic of the blacked out window/door trim in a bit. Need to take one first.

Enjoy!


----------



## richk300 (Mar 11, 2011)

What did you use to black out the chrome window trim?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

richk300 said:


> What did you use to black out the chrome window trim?


I went with the 3M matte black finish.


----------



## ericpeds (Dec 17, 2012)

Did you buy the badge, or paint yours? I'm looking for the "d" badge but can't find it anywhere online.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I bought it at www.bimmian.com

I live near there so walked in and got it for $20 cash. They ship to the US.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Got my black badges at jlevi streetwerks.


----------



## sayzar (Dec 31, 2012)

GreekboyD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Never been a fan of the chrome when I bought my 335d last summer. Last week I removed the chrome grille and replaced it with a carbon fiber one. I just removed the chrome badge and added a matte black one that I bought for $20. I also blacked out the chrome around my doors/windows.
> 
> ...


i just order from themand just got them but the badges are plastic, are the any good have you had any problems with them?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

No issues at all man.


----------

